# 6days s/p Left Lobectomy



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

About 2 onths ago my PCP sent me to an ENT foe sinus issues. While was there he did a full head and neck exam and said I had a nodule on the Left Lobe of my Thyroid. I went for an U/S, and it said it was about 1inch in size!! Huge!! The next week I went for a Fine Needle Biopsy, 3 days later he called and said I want to see you tomorrow am. The biopsy came back "suspicious" is all he told me and that he wanted to remove the left lobe. If he got in there and found it was Cancer he would take the whole thing. 
He got in there thought it looked good, so he just took the Left Lobe out. I go back Thursday for the results and to have my sutures removed.
The weird part of all this is that I have never had any blood work done. He said it was not necessary to check my levels. I never even had blood work while I was in the hospital. No calcium checked, no TSH, and now he says since I just had half removed that I don't even need to see an ENDO?? I'm so confused none of this makes sense to me, and has anyone ever had a "suspicious" biopsy that after was removed was benign?? 
This is all new to me and I will take whatever advice I can get.
Thanks,
Mama3ps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> About 2 onths ago my PCP sent me to an ENT foe sinus issues. While was there he did a full head and neck exam and said I had a nodule on the Left Lobe of my Thyroid. I went for an U/S, and it said it was about 1inch in size!! Huge!! The next week I went for a Fine Needle Biopsy, 3 days later he called and said I want to see you tomorrow am. The biopsy came back "suspicious" is all he told me and that he wanted to remove the left lobe. If he got in there and found it was Cancer he would take the whole thing.
> He got in there thought it looked good, so he just took the Left Lobe out. I go back Thursday for the results and to have my sutures removed.
> The weird part of all this is that I have never had any blood work done. He said it was not necessary to check my levels. I never even had blood work while I was in the hospital. No calcium checked, no TSH, and now he says since I just had half removed that I don't even need to see an ENDO?? I'm so confused none of this makes sense to me, and has anyone ever had a "suspicious" biopsy that after was removed was benign??
> This is all new to me and I will take whatever advice I can get.
> ...


This is very very interesting. Do you mean to say that you had none of the following?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

All I can say is I personally will be anxious to hear what is said on Thursday about all of this.

How do you feel? You don't need to see an endo necessarily but you do need some tests run as suggested above.

It sounds like you were scared and perhaps moved too quickly as per the PCP and the surgeon?

You do need TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 to see if you need thyroxine replacement.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

I have had NO blood work this entire time. Not even while I was in the Hospital post-op. My pre-testing they did a CBC, BMP, PT/INR That was it!!
Is this maybe because he does suspect Cancer and just isn't telling me??
When I went for my appt. when he said I needed surgery, I asked if I should have some Thyroid levels done to see whats going on? And maybe this is why I have exercised for 4mos w/out losing a lb, and my hair is falling out like crazy?? He said "nope not necessary." I was like, "well ok you're the Doc."

mama3ps.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Find yourself a new PCP. You need some thyroid tests to se what your levels are and if you will need replacement. Sometimes people do not need replacement even after having 1/2 their thyroid removed but if it were me I would like the testing just to be sure.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, time for new doctor! Also time for new surgeon!! I'm sorry, but if there was cancer, the whole thing should have come out. I'm very suprised that they left the other half! Hmmm, I'd have to ask about that. That's a new one on me.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

OK, so got my results.....BENIGN!!! Yahoo!!
I am seeing an Endocrinologst @ the end of the month, I made my own appointment, my ENT said it was not necessary. But now I am having terrible cramps in my legs and arms, has anyone else had this post-op??

mama3ps


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Whoo hoo!! That is most awesome news! Congratulations!!

I don't have muscle cramps, but I do have muscle twitches now since my TT but I can't seem to find what it is related to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> OK, so got my results.....BENIGN!!! Yahoo!!
> I am seeing an Endocrinologst @ the end of the month, I made my own appointment, my ENT said it was not necessary. But now I am having terrible cramps in my legs and arms, has anyone else had this post-op??
> 
> mama3ps


Are you on calcium? Sometimes the parathyroids are knocked about and shut down for a while to recover.

I advise you to call ENT about this. He/she may want you on calcium.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Nope, no Calcium. They never did any blood work while I was inpatient. He said since I still had 1/2 a Thyroid it wasn't necessary. I will call today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> Nope, no Calcium. They never did any blood work while I was inpatient. He said since I still had 1/2 a Thyroid it wasn't necessary. I will call today.


I am glad you are calling and please do let us know.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Ionized Calcium was 4.78. That was after I took 2 Calcium supplements, cuz I was starting to panic. But I am still very crampy legs and arms. Maybe Potassium??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> Ionized Calcium was 4.78. That was after I took 2 Calcium supplements, cuz I was starting to panic. But I am still very crampy legs and arms. Maybe Potassium??


And where would that be in the range? Try some Pedialyte. Taking the calcium may have skewed the lab test.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, I thought calcium was supposed to be higher than that. Yes, please post the ranges. Calcium, potassium and magnesium are your main culprits for cramps.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

anything below 4.5 is low.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally just went to my PCP, TSH was low, but forgot to ask what the # was. Starting on Synthroid 25mg till the rest of my Thyroid panel and other labs come back. He also put me on 400mg Magnesium.
Mama3ps


----------

